# Conneting TIVO Edge to Netgear Nighthawk



## GHB1234 (Mar 18, 2008)

Is there anyone who has successfully connected their TIVO Edge to a Netgear Nighthawk X6 wifi router? I'm getting nowhere connecting after talking with Netgear and to Tivo. New router connects just fine to everything else (about 10 connections) but not the Edge. HELP!!!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GHB1234 said:


> I'm getting nowhere connecting after talking with Netgear and to Tivo. HELP!!!


I'm going to assume that Netgear found nothing (like your Edge's MAC address) in the log?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Is the EDGE new? If so, you may want to first, temporarily, get it hard-wired via Ethernet to the router’s LAN, and make sure it’s updated to the latest OS version — by forcing TiVo service connections. *Then* give it another try via wireless. (‘gist: in case there’s a bug fixed by a later software update)


----------



## zeke009 (Sep 18, 2004)

Are you broadcasting 1 SSID or multiple? I have had some devices (not a TiVo) refuse to connect when my Netgear router was broadcasting a single SSID. Disabling that option, my headaches went away.

Feature is named *Smart Connect* and on my NetGear RAX70 it is in Basic - Wireless settings page.


----------

